# Join Rose Rider Group on Facebook



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an alle,

wer Lust auf gemeinsame Veranstaltungen wie MTB Touren oder Parkbesuche hat, für den ist unsere neue Gruppe Rose Rider genau das Richtige. 

Einfach joinen und gemeinsam Spaß haben. 

Wie Bobby immer sagt: "Rose Rider are familybiker!", treu nach dem Motto sind auch eure Freunde willkommen, die vielleicht kein Rose Bike fahren!

LG
MIK


----------



## psycho82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hoffe doch, dass auch hier noch der eine oder andere Termin  im Forum gepostet wird, oder

Gibt ja immer noch ein paar Leute die soziale Netzwerke nicht so  berauschend finden. 
Ich z.B. lehne Face Book und andere soziale Netzwerke kategorisch ab, Gründe dafür sind für mich vielfältig - möchte hier aber keine Grundsatzdisskusion zu den "sozialen Netzwerken" entfachen.  

Für alle die FB mögen ist die Rider Group sicherlich ne feine Sache.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. Oktober 2011)

Logisch, hab dafür mal das hier geöffnet: Rose Rider Aktivitäten! 

Danke für den Tip


----------



## psycho82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Freut mich

Gruß

Benny


----------

